# How Many Ways Can We Break An Egg



## Devonviolet (Feb 26, 2015)

I can't believe what I did the other night! ￼

We had heavy rain all day. When it was time to feed the animals, it was still raining heavily. We went out and started our routine. Part of putting the chickens to bed is to check the nesting boxes. DH came out of the coop and handed me two eggs, which I put in my pocket, because I was on my way to feed the goats. Next I got the trenching shovel to dig a trench to drain some of the deep puddles in the pen to the area outside the pen.

When I came in after letting the puppies out to run off some energy, my coat was totally drenched. At first I was going to just put it in the dryer, but it hasn't been washed since we came to Texas, so I decided to put it in the washer first, with some other clothes, to balance out the load.

When the washer finished, I was taking the clothes out of the washer, I saw some little pieces of something, falling on the floor. As I stood there trying to figure what it could be, it dawned on me . . . I got so distracted, trying to finish and get out of the rain, I forgot to take the eggs out of my pocket!!! ￼ They went through the wash in my pocket!!! ￼I can't believe I did that!!! ￼

The plus side of the whole thing is I didn't just throw my jacket in the dryer as I had originally thought to do.

Has anyone else ever done broken eggs before? So, how many ways can eggs be broken on the farm???


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2015)

Excuse me for laughing....I'm just super happy that I am not the only one who has done this!!!!!   You should ask my DH just how many ways to break an egg...I think he has done them all!   My jacket did go through the dryer and the yitchyyuck in my pocket after that was ...ewwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 26, 2015)

My aunt did this once, well, truth be told, more than once. This was just one of the more epic stories...

She stuck an egg in her pocket while feeding the chickens. When she got into the house, she stuck her hand in her pocket for her phone. Guess what she found....her phone swimming in smashed egg. Her reaction....run to the sink and hose off the phone. Yup, she ran her phone under the faucet for a few seconds before her brain kicked in.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 26, 2015)

Putting an egg in a pocket never ends well for me.

I have kids who get my eggs. There are lots of ways to break them! Most recently, older child who should know better had a plastic bucket with 6-8 eggs in it. Walked in goat pen. Goats mob her assuming that of coarse the bucket has some yummy treat for them in it. Break all but two eggs. Grrrrr.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 26, 2015)

ROFL! Why do these sound so familiar????  

@Fullhousefarm That has happened sooooo many times here! Brat goats


----------



## babsbag (Feb 26, 2015)

Let's see, where do I start? Putting the egg in the cup holder in the truck and then forgetting until the next day when I put the coffee cup in the cup holder.

Does putting the basket of eggs on the deck and forgetting and the dogs eating them all count?


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes Babs...it does count...LOLOL


----------



## greybeard (Feb 26, 2015)

Reminds me of Johnny Cash's _Dirty Old Egg Sucking Dog_


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 26, 2015)

bonbean01 said:


> Excuse me for laughing....I'm just super happy that I am not the only one who has done this!!!!!   You should ask my DH just how many ways to break an egg...I think he has done them all!   My jacket did go through the dryer and the yitchyyuck in my pocket after that was ...ewwwwwwwwwwww!


EWWWW indeed!!!     That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 26, 2015)

babsbag said:


> Let's see, where do I start? Putting the egg in the cup holder in the truck and then forgetting until the next day when I put the coffee cup in the cup holder.
> 
> Does putting the basket of eggs on the deck and forgetting and the dogs eating them all count?


@babsbag after you mentioned that on my journal, this afternoon, as we headed to town, DH asked me if I wanted him  to put the egg he collected on the way to the truck, in the cup holder, so he wouldn't have to go back in the house. I wouldn't have put a cup of coffee there, rather that is where I keep my smart phone when I'm driving - ick! What a mess that would have been!

I've started hanging a bucket just outside the gate. But, the next challenge is to remember to not leave the eggs out in freezing weather, and ruin the eggs that way.


----------



## Godsgrl (Feb 27, 2015)

Setting the egg down on the work table to deal with the dogs and forgetting it. Then a hen jumps up on the table, and knocks the egg to the concrete. That works too.


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 27, 2015)

Godsgrl said:


> Setting the egg down on the work table to deal with the dogs and forgetting it. Then a hen jumps up on the table, and knocks the egg to the concrete. That works too.


  YIKES!    What a mess!  This is great! I'm learning all the things NOT to do.    Challenge is . . . will I remember NOT to do them when the time comes???


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2015)

Hoodie pocket and it rolled out. Clumsy fingers and dropping them. 
Once I didn't break it but took it all the way to our hotel on our vacation...Wonder what the maids thought about that.

Oddly, when I've intended to break eggs for the the cats and have thrown them they never break...


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 27, 2015)

BrownSheep said:


> Hoodie pocket and it rolled out. Clumsy fingers and dropping them.
> Once I didn't break it but took it all the way to our hotel on our vacation...Wonder what the maids thought about that.
> 
> Oddly, when I've intended to break eggs for the the cats and have thrown them they never break...


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 27, 2015)

Still vacuuming up eggshells after taking clothes out of the washer.


----------

